

5 happiest nations Swedes, Norwegians, Danes, Dutch, and Swiss by UN finding - swissnamir
http://unsdsn.org/files/2013/09/WorldHappinessReport2013_online.pdf
The rest of us - ignorant, unequal, poor, short and ugly - cannot help but feel our misery all the more<p>here&#x27;s the full report:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;unsdsn.org&#x2F;files&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;WorldHappinessReport2013_online.pdf
======
swissnamir
The rest of us - ignorant, unequal, poor, short and ugly - cannot help but
feel our misery all the more

